

When simplicity is the solution - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324000704578386652879032748.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLE_Video_Top#articleTabs%3Darticle

======
carsongross
Simplicity is _always_ the solution, but for the powers that be money is in
complexity. Taxes, law, banking: if all this stuff was straightforward, a lot
of very rich and powerful people wouldn't be able to gravy-train on the
complexity.

Which is why, if history is a guide, things will continue to get more and more
complicated until they finally collapse.

------
RyanZAG
You can take away my 15 flavors of jam, 5 different types of bread and 100s of
different types of spices when you manage to pry them from my cold, dead
fingers. I understand the desire for creating simplicity in the products you
sell to try and create focus and understanding - but if you try to force
simplicity on me, I will fight you in every way possible.

Simplicity only works when it is an optional product I can choose. If
simplicity is forced through law or removal of alternatives, then this is no
longer simplicity - it is abuse.

